# Repurposed an unused caliper



## Chris Hamel (Oct 2, 2021)

I had rigged up a Harbor Freight caliper on my mill for a z axis dro.  Recently I upgraded my dros and this caliper became surplus.  Besides having holes in it, i had cut off the inside jaws ( they were a hazard for raking the back of my hand over) .  I decided to make a base so I could use them to measure depths.  Inspired by a design I saw online, i used a small t-slot cutter to machine a slot that the the caliper fit in nicely.  An interesting side note.  In testing my creation, I found a .005 discrepancy with my Starrett depth micrometer.  Turns out I had never calibrated it.  After fussing for another 30 minutes,  the two now agree.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2021)

Good job

Ray


----------

